# 00865171796900 ColdCalls aufs Handy!



## Anonymous (4 August 2004)

Verfasst am: 03.08.2004, 23:32    Titel: Lockanruf auf Handy   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Habe schon oft von solchen Lockanrufen gehört und vor wenigen Minuten habe ich selbst einen solchen auf dem Handy bekommen mit der Nummer:00865171796900.- Zitat Ende. 

http://spammer-hammer.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1196#1196 

Nummernmissbrauch! Jemand eine Info dazu? Danke!


----------

